# Nikon D200 Cheat Sheets



## Kristen6877 (May 17, 2007)

Aloha, 
   I recently purchased a Nikon D200 and although i've had it for a little while now I'm still trying to learn how to use it.  I have the downloaded PDF version of the manual, and when I get paid I'm going to purchase the full manual from Ritz for 19.99 but does anyone have any Nikon D200 cheat sheets that I can use for the meantime?  I'm looking for quick tips and I was interested in the night photography cheat sheet, plus anything anyone else thinks might be useful.  I dont want to print the PDF because there are too many pages.  For instance:  One of my settings are off and I can't find it so I want to reset all of the camera settings and I'm having a hard time finding how to do that while searching through the entire online manual.  Any help would be appreciated.  If not thanks for trying.

Mahalo, Kristen

PS - I've attached two photos that I recently took - I don't know how to describe it but if you can see the weirdness in the coloring almost like it was foggy or something.  I was going through the PDF manual last week and trying the different settings as I read them and now I've changed so many things I can't remember what I did!!!!  Thanks, Kristen


----------



## Mike_E (May 17, 2007)

You managed to find a used D200?  Wow!  Instead of buying the original manual, buy Thom Hogan's book as it's much more in depth.  Just google Thom Hogan D200.

As to the photos, the second looks to be atmospheric.  Were you shooting towards the sun at all?  Do you have a polarizer?  Sorry I have to be going so I can't play with them just now but as to the first go over to http://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/   and check out their free sharpening tutorial (I think it's the first one but go through them all).

mike


----------



## The_Traveler (May 17, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> Sorry I have to be going so I can't play with them just now but as to the first go over to http://www.nobsphotosuccess.com/   and check out their free sharpening tutorial (I think it's the first one but go through them all).
> 
> mike



Looks like that is a completely pay site now. $47 to join and $20/month


----------



## Garbz (May 17, 2007)

The second is just hazy. THere's not much that can be done about that other than shoot with a polariser.

The D200 does not have a reset-all function. It does have a reset basic function by holding down QUAL and exposure adjust (the buttons with the green dot). But this only kills exposure adjustments, turns off bracketing, resets white balance sets the camera into P mode, if I remember correctly (it's not something I do often). You may need to reset white balance and ISO manually. 

Any settings you changed in the shooting menu can be reset within that menu.


----------



## Mike_E (May 17, 2007)

I believe Garbz is right on the second shot.  The site is a pay site but the four tuts on the home page are free and a quick way to sharpen using Photoshop.  I was in a rush this morning and didn't think that Kristen might not have Photoshop and I apologize for that.  There are other free programs that will do much the same thing and i believe there is already a thread on the subject of free software here...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=80064

Not particularly descriptive but suggests a number of programs.

mike


----------



## RL168 (May 17, 2007)

Hi Kristen,

I am a D200 user too.  I find a lot of good information over at nikonian.org.  Look in the D200 user forum and you should find a custom settings spreadsheet.  That can be useful.


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks so much for the suggestions.  And yes, I have photoshop but I didn't have internet until just now for some reason so I just got to see everyone's responses.  I'm going to do some more research on your tips & suggestions - thanks again!!!!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kristen6877 (May 19, 2007)

I just tried to reset the camera with your instructions and I'll try some tomorrow.  I did take some today that I had the same problem with and it was perfect conditions.  The flower was a really pretty red - no distortion to it... but the picture shows all kinds of distortion - thanks - Kristen


----------

